# Rosebud (formerly Paloma) 4 weeks post surgery.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Rosebud has two more weeks before she gets the all clear to go to her forever home. She is playful, sweet, loving and so easy to care for that she will be greatly missed. She was dumped at Baldwin shelter about six weeks ago. Her muzzle was matted and so the shelter shaved it. Her ears were matted and someone must have hacked at them. I can see a white swan blooming before me. Ahhh, little Rosebud, you will make someone very happy.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

She's a beauty and has such a sweet smile in the first pic. So sad to see how she was found but at least she found her way to you and I'm sure she will find a forever home soon.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Awww :wub: 
She makes us happy just looking at her pictures.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

With that smile in the first picture, you can see that she's well on her way to becoming a spoiled maltese!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Aw Bron, she's looking adorable. :wub::wub: What a little cutie pie. Wish someone on here would get her. How big, or should I say small, is she?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Rosebud is a little doll baby... :wub: I don't know why,but in the first picture i immediately thought of Hunter...little Rosebud your going to find your furever home soon.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What a doll! I'm so glad she was rescued! I like the name Rosebud,she looks like a flower ready to bloom into full happy fluffhood!


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

She's very small and compact. She weighs about 6.5 pounds and has a very cute short body and legs. A real cutie pie. Loyal and loving.


----------

